# Naturköder für den Dorsch



## DWDW (11. Januar 2006)

#: Moin , Moin liebe Dorschangler !

Ich habe zwar gerade erst ein Thema erstellt , aber da ich schon mal dabei bin ....   . Wie Ihr sicherlich feststellen könnt bin ich ein Dorschneuling . Ich möchte in diesem Frühjahr und Sommer zum ersten Mal auf der Ostsee vor Kellenhusen ( Nähe Grömitz ) von meinem 3,25m langen Schlauchboot aus auf Dorsch angeln . Eine Spinnrute und eine Rute für das Naturköderangeln werde ich mitnehmen . Zu den Pilkern habe ich gerade ein neues Thema / neue Fragen gestellt . Ich weiß lediglich , daß man Wurfgewichte zwischen 40 -90 g verwenden soll . Welche Pilkerform und welcher Pilkerhersteller weiß ich allerdings noch nicht .
So , nun möchte ich wie gesagt eine zweite Angelrute mitführen . Diese möchte ich zum Naturköderangeln verwenden . Wie ihr sicherlich ahnen könnt
, sind meine Kenntnisse über die Köder ebenfalls gering . Ich weiß lediglich , daß man mit Fischfetzen und Würmern angel kann und das man schwerere Bleie verwenden soll , damit man den Köder schnell nach unten bringt und damit dieser dort auch verbleiben kann . Das ist schon Alles . 
Wie schwer sollte die Bebleiung sein ( 100g , 150 g ? ) ? Welche weiteren Naturköder gibt es noch ? Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps .

                                                                        Besten Dank !#h


----------



## petipet (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Naturköder für den Dorsch*

Vor Kellenhusen ist die Ostsee recht flach. (Bei dem Aktionsradius deines Schlauchis.) Mit 100Gramm, grob gesagt, müßtest du immer hinkommen. Wattis  und Seeringelwürmer sind nie schlecht. (Auch alles grob gesagt) Was als Köder nie taugt, sind Fetzenköder aus Dorschfleisch. Das kannst du dir schenken, falls du mal auf den Gedanken kommst.
Kleinere Pilker und japanrote Beifänger sind auf Dauer billiger und fängiger. Ich bin kein Experte und lebe auch den meisten Teil des Jahres nicht an der Ostseeküste. Auch die Ecke um Kellenhusen kenne ich nur vom Strandspaziergang. Aber in Neustadt gibt es z.B. ein gutes Angelgeschäft. Da wird dir sicher mit Rat und Tat geholfen. Das ist ja nur um die Ecke.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Rosi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Naturköder für den Dorsch*

Also du darfst mit 3 Ruten angeln. Überlege mal das Handling. Willst du pilken, hast du eine Rute in der Hand. Wenn da Dorsche sind, hast du damit voll zu tun. 
Willst du mit Wattwürmern angeln, also auf Grund, kannst du auch nur zu einer Seite des Bootes auswerfen, sonst kommst du mit der Pilkrute nicht klar. Irgendwie müßtest du dich für eine Variante entscheiden, bzw alles hintereinander machen. Also entweder 3 Ruten auf Grund oder mit einer Rute pilken. 
Oder nur 2 Ruten mit Naturköder knapp über Grund anbieten und langsam schleppen. Das geht bestens mit Nachläufer, wenn das Blei immer kurz über dem Grund schwebt.


----------



## Nordlicht (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Naturköder für den Dorsch*

also wenn ich mit naturködern angle und es bei 3bft nicht mehr wie 15 meter unter dem boot sind habe ich noch nie schwerer wie 60 gramm blei an das vorfach binden müssen.
kann sein das du mit deinem schlauchi etwas schneller drifftest aber 100-150 gramm halte ich für völlig übertrieben.
als vorfächer kannst du dir die brandungsvorfächer hier im board oder auf anderen seiten ansehen und nachbauen....nur kürzer und ohne impact-shields.


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Naturköder für den Dorsch*

Moin Moin ,
also 1 Angel zum Pilken und eine auf Grund ist gut machbar und ich händel es immer so |supergri : Pilken mit leichtem Geschirr , max.80 g , da muß aber schon ne hefitige Drift sein , meist reichen Pilker mit 40 oder 60 g aus . Die 2 Rute lege ich auf Grund und da auch max 60 g Blei damit der Köder beim Driften gut spielt über Grund . Als Vorfach nehme ich wie Nordlicht , fertig gebundene Buttsysteme . An dem unterem Haken kommt eine Watti oder Seeringelwurm auch Kneifer genannt :q . Den oberen bestücke ich mit einen japanroten Twister . So habe ich schon die eine oder andere Platte/Dorsch Dublette fangen können .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

